# Advice please?



## ~secret~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been thinking of learning to play to violin for a while now, but I'm 17. Is it too late to become good at it? I've been playing guitar for about 7-8 years now and I think I might be able to try at least. What do you think?


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, violin is just EADG. Basically like guitar without B and e. So as long as you can get used to the new positioning of fingers and different techniques, I'd say you could almost easily take up violin. Try to start out playing what you know on guitar that just uses EADG and see how it goes.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd say go for it. ^^


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 22, 2008)

Go for it! It's never too late to start anything. It may take a bit of practice to get to somewhere around where you want to be, but it doesn't take that long if you keep at it. Plus, aspiring multi-instrumentalists definitely get extra awesome points.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> aspiring multi-instrumentalists definitely get extra awesome points.


Yay! I have extra awesome points. =D


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Go for it! It's never too late to start anything. It may take a bit of practice to get to somewhere around where you want to be, but it doesn't take that long if you keep at it. Plus, aspiring multi-instrumentalists definitely get extra awesome points.



Awesome points? Nice. I'll tell how the whole thing goes, then you can decide just how many awesome points I get.

But I think David might sue.


----------



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

It's never too late to get good at playing an instrument...they wouldn't have music colleges like Julliard or Berkley otherwise...I wish you a lot of luck, string instruments are awesome and I wish I had the motivation to pick one up. Double bass sounds fun to me, but I think that the violin is probably the most expressive and beautiful out of them.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tweek said:


> ...but I think that the violin is probably the most expressive and beautiful out of them.



I'm sorry, I must disagree, the Cello by far, is the most beautiful and expressive instrument ever.

As for the original question, Totally go for it. I have picked up like seven instruments in two years, It's a lot of fun to branch out!


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> I've been thinking of learning to play to violin for a while now, but I'm 17. Is it too late to become good at it? I've been playing guitar for about 7-8 years now and I think I might be able to try at least. What do you think?



As long as the calluses you have on your fingers from playing the guitar can handle the cheesewire-thin violin strings up and down them, why not?


----------

